
Show HN: Readsmart, organize and review your notes and highlights - fjcero
https://readsmart.co/?ref=hackernews
======
adnanazadsg
While I rarely highlight or take notes. I'd be interested in seeing other
people's highlights and notes. Is that something you guys would consider
putting on your roadmap - sort of a social aspect to your currently
utilitarian product?

~~~
ratsimihah
That could be fun indeed!

I personally love taking highlight to use them as quick references and to
synthesise content for learning, so a good execution of this concept is really
valuable for me.

From the screenshots I provided we can see highlights really lack context
haha. I need to double check I highlighted the content properly or if it's
somehow truncated.

I wonder if it's possible to optionally get a bit of extra context around the
highlights, probably not as I doubt Amazon provides it in their "API".

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/5pj9qvwnonmyl47/Screenshot%202019-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/5pj9qvwnonmyl47/Screenshot%202019-04-25%2012.16.03.png?dl=0)

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/o6y2m3hukn2ey3h/Screenshot%202019-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/o6y2m3hukn2ey3h/Screenshot%202019-04-25%2012.18.25.png?dl=0)

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/7z639z21kiurhqr/Screenshot%202019-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/7z639z21kiurhqr/Screenshot%202019-04-25%2012.19.09.png?dl=0)

Edit: I'm definitely not highlighting properly, but now I know I need to add
all the required context to my highlights.

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/t4nset4jz6z80cu/Screenshot%202019-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/t4nset4jz6z80cu/Screenshot%202019-04-25%2012.25.03.png?dl=0)

~~~
dfernandez7
Hey! That used to happen to me. Since I know now how I'm gonna use them, I
highlight accordingly. In any case, as you mention, Amazon doesn't provide
what's necessary to add context (copyrights). However, we can create a link
(for books purchased on Amazon) to the location/page and open Kindle App to
show you the highlight "in context".

